# How UGLY is legal??? LOL



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've started cutting on my 100 + yr old burnt Poplar again. I gained some 28" x 6qtr slabs.
Also slabbed an UGLY burnt piece most would discard and got a flame shaped pc.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Attatching some pics.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd say still legal!! I like.


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, I'm very ugly and no one has arrested me yet. :laughing:


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Definitely too far gone, you can't use that. You'll need to ship it to me immediately for proper disposal.:yes:

I don't see a problem there. I'd run it!:thumbsup:

Clean off some of the char and she'll make a nice coffee table for sure.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*more pics*

Sawed another section last evening. UGLY is FUN....LOSE some.. KEEP SOME !!!!

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim

I couldn't get the "rays" to show up. this was near a knot/limb outcrop.


----------

